# textdatei mit applet einlesen



## oppec (14. Sep 2004)

moin!

habe gerade festgestellt, dass ich mit meinem applet keine textdateien einlesen kann und in textfields wiedergeben kann.

der appletviewer hat damit keine probleme.

habs mit dem filereader versucht und mit dem bufferedreader.

die dateien sind in einem unterverzeichnis. z.b.  ..\applet\texte\inhalt.txt

hier mein versuch :


```
try{
          WeinInfo ="WeinSpeisen/"+WeinArt+WeinInfo+".txt";
          
          fr = new FileReader(WeinInfo);
          int c;
	  while((c = fr.read())!=-1){ 
              Text=Text+ (char) c;
          }
          
          ta1.setText(Text);
          add(ta1);
          fr.close();
      }
      catch(FileNotFoundException e) {}
      catch(IOException e) {}


// in WeinInfo wird der verzeichnispfad + dateiname gespeichert
// ta1 ist ein textarea
```

wäre super, wenn´s jemand wüsste ;-)
mfg, oppec


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (14. Sep 2004)

Das Sicherheitskonzept von Java-Applets läßt keinen Zugriff auf das lokale Dateisystem zu, wenn es sich um nicht-signierte Applets handelt:

http://java.sun.com/sfaq/#read


----------



## oppec (14. Sep 2004)

die text dateien liegen aber nicht beim benutzer, sondern auf dem server...


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (15. Sep 2004)

oppec hat gesagt.:
			
		

> die text dateien liegen aber nicht beim benutzer, sondern auf dem server...


Ah, okay. Das konnte ich Deinem Posting nicht entnehmen.


----------



## Sky (15. Sep 2004)

Was passiert denn bzw. was passiert nicht?

Gibt es irgendwelche Meldungen?

Kleiner Tipp, wenn Du folgende Anpassung in deinem Code machst wirst Du die Meldungen auch sehen:


```
catch(FileNotFoundException e) {
e.printStackTrace();
} catch(IOException ioe) {
ioe.printStackTrace();
}
```

P.S.: Nach meiner Auffassung sollte immer etwas im "catch"-Block stehen! (Sonst würde es ja keinen Sinn machen Exceptions zu werfen, wenn sie keine fängt...)


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Sep 2004)

du musst natürlich auf das Netzwerk zugreifen, d.h. die Datei über http nachladen - ist dir das nicht klar?

getCodeBase() oder getDocumentBase()  und dann mit java.net.*


----------

